

The Old Gmail Compose Interface, No Longer Available - dazbradbury
http://googlesystem.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/the-old-gmail-compose-interface-no.html

======
antitrust
Keep pushing, Google. We're all waiting. Is the future of Gmail that it will
be manipulative corporate bloatware, or a cool hacker innovation that changed
email by streamlining it? Looks more like the former today.

